

Tabs vs. Spaces, the Pointless War. And My Solution - joshmarinacci
http://joshondesign.com/2014/09/02/bar

======
angersock
Author somehow manages to introduce a third, _worse_ , option in the tabs vs.
spaces debate. I'm too impressed and bewildered to even be angry.

